# Robes



## 5656130 (Feb 17, 2011)

So im looking for some Wizard or Monk robes to play in with a hood that will cover the face and make your face hard to see on stage any of you guys out there no a good site i can get some good robes for cheap


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 17, 2011)

5656130 said:


> So im looking for some Wizard or Monk robes to play in with a hood that will cover the face and make your face hard to see on stage any of you guys out there no a good site i can get some good robes for cheap





SUNNO))) DECLARES THEE TO BUY THEM FROM!!!








here:

Renassiance-style Monk&rsquo;s Robe - MR8234 - Design Toscano


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been looking into one of these for almost a year lol:

http://www.thepointyhat.com/build_your_own_robe.shtml

^I've been talking with the lady that does all of this, and she's pretty cool btw. She'll hook you up.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 17, 2011)

^sorry, old link. Use this one instead:

Build-A-Ritual-Robe. Custom robes handcrafted for wiccans, pagans, and witches.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd go with her then good sir


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 17, 2011)

Her website tells me she isn't taking new orders atm?


----------



## Xodus (Feb 17, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> SUNNO))) DECLARES THEE TO BUY THEM FROM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"One size fits most."
"cut to fit most men and women"
"Not recommended for persons over 5' 6""


Any place that sells new age/magic stuff should have them, or ask a female family member to help you sew some.


----------



## Necris (Feb 17, 2011)

I know Luciferian Apotheca sell robes and cloaks, you could check their site.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 27, 2011)

What's your budget?


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 8, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> What's your budget?




i almost forgot about this thread hopefully under a hundred dollars and thats very hard to find


----------



## drmosh (Mar 8, 2011)

5656130 said:


> So im looking for some Wizard or Monk robes to play in with a hood that will cover the face and make your face hard to see on stage any of you guys out there no a good site i can get some good robes for cheap



ask the guy from melechesh


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 8, 2011)

drmosh said:


> ask the guy from melechesh



or i could always get in contact with sun o))) haha i wish


----------

